
HackerLunch - an interesting new way to meet interesting new people - michaelnovati
http://www.hackerlunch.com/
======
kingsidharth
No way to search for anyone near my area. No sorting.

How do you think this will help planning a meetup? Everyone will end up adding
their plans or be overwhelmed by endless unsorted plan to look for one that is
interesting.

~~~
michaelnovati
I don't think the implementation is very good at all, but the idea is
interesting.

------
citizenkeys
another good one is this: <http://www.grubwith.us/eat/san-francisco>

That's specifically to meet YC alumni. A great networking opportunity.

